# Weekly Photo Challenge #10 for Week of 9/20/15



## wvdawg (Sep 20, 2015)

This week's theme is - BUG - the interpretation is up to you.

The Rules:

#1- Photos will be in compliance with the rules of this forum.

#2- This is NOT a competition. The sole intent of this challenge is fun and friendship.

#3- There are no "image quality" standards or requirements. Shots taken with cell phones, iPads, point & shoots, etc. are just as welcome as those taken with DSLRs and top of the line gear. This challenge is about participation and enjoying photography.

#4- Submitted photos will be new pics taken just for this week's challenge. The intent is to get out there and have fun with photography, not to show off stuff you’ve already taken. 

#5- Please submit only one photo per week in the challenge thread that shows your interpretation of this week's theme. Be creative! (You may start your own thread for sharing of your other shots.) 

#6- Challenge yourself to be a participant of each week's challenge, but feel free to jump in at any point.

#7- HAVE FUN!

Dennis


----------



## wvdawg (Sep 21, 2015)

Good interpretation on this week's theme.  Guess we will give you a pass on when it was taken.  Nice shot!


----------



## rip18 (Sep 21, 2015)

Oooh - good one, Glenn!

I've shot a LOT of bug shots in the last month, some of which I really, really like.  I figured that I would get out & about & get a bug shot at some point this week.

But I saw this as Little Critter was putting away her after school snack.  She got these at the Audubon Insectarium in downtown New Orleans recently.  She says that they are yummy...  I think I'd rather use them to catch bream...

Nikon D3, Dine 105 mm, f/4, 1/40th second, ISO 1250, handheld, existing light, full frame.


----------



## carver (Sep 21, 2015)

Lots of color in the woods  last week from these jewels


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Sep 21, 2015)

Nice job folks 


Bumble bee


----------



## wvdawg (Sep 21, 2015)

rip18 said:


> Oooh - good one, Glenn!
> 
> I've shot a LOT of bug shots in the last month, some of which I really, really like.  I figured that I would get out & about & get a bug shot at some point this week.
> 
> ...




I have tried the crick-it lick-its, but never saw these seasoned ones before!  Sounds like a real crunchy snack!


----------



## wvdawg (Sep 21, 2015)

carver said:


> Lots of color in the woods  last week from these jewels



 Another pass on time taken, but another fine shot none-the-less.


----------



## wvdawg (Sep 21, 2015)

LOVEMYLABXS said:


> Nice job folks
> 
> 
> Bumble bee



Super shot Mike!  Great bee on a colorful flower!  Sweet!


----------



## carver (Sep 21, 2015)

Sorry Dennis,I'll try and do better


----------



## wvdawg (Sep 21, 2015)

carver said:


> Sorry Dennis,I'll try and do better



I'm just happy to see ya shootin' and sharing!


----------



## carver (Sep 22, 2015)

Dennis ,I went back and looked at the properties of my butterfly photo and it was taken on Sept.20 at 3:24.You posted the start of the #10 photo challenge at 8:00AM on Sept. the 20th,So I'm good ,Right?


----------



## wvdawg (Sep 22, 2015)

carver said:


> Dennis ,I went back and looked at the properties of my butterfly photo and it was taken on Sept.20 at 3:24.You posted the start of the #10 photo challenge at 8:00AM on Sept. the 20th,So I'm good ,Right?



Absolutely!   Sorry about the misunderstanding!  Try not to confuse my old brain by saying last week in your posts.    It makes my head hurt!


----------



## Lukikus2 (Sep 22, 2015)

The bug we love. 

Nice shots guys. 

Taken today lol


----------



## wvdawg (Sep 22, 2015)

Today! 

I thought it was  Herbie !!!

Good one!


----------



## wvdawg (Sep 22, 2015)

*Fuzzy Bug*

Taken a week ago next Tuesday.


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Sep 22, 2015)

wvdawg said:


> Today!
> 
> I thought it was  Herbie !!!
> 
> Good one!




Now that's funny cause when this CHALLENGE started I was really lookin for a VW 


GREAT job Luk


----------



## carver (Sep 22, 2015)

Great shots everyone whenever they were taken


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Sep 23, 2015)

It's a bug aint it?


----------



## deerhead123 (Sep 23, 2015)

*Taking his time!!!!*

I just about ran him over with the truck!! LOL


----------



## wvdawg (Sep 23, 2015)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> It's a bug aint it?




Mmmmmmmmmmmmmmm -  hmmm! 

Super bug - super shot Mandy!


----------



## wvdawg (Sep 23, 2015)

deerhead123 said:


> I just about ran him over with the truck!! LOL



Glad you had the action setting on!  Great shot of that speedster!


----------



## Sea dawg1978 (Sep 23, 2015)

A couple years old. But something that bugs me none the less..


Cicada by CJ Howard, on Flickr


----------



## wvdawg (Sep 23, 2015)

Great shot of that locust.  

Another pass granted on time taken.  Just one of those weeks I suppose.


----------



## Lukikus2 (Sep 23, 2015)

Great stuff guys! Keep bringing it on. Love the pics and the honesty. My first thought was a VW also. Lol 

I consinder the lobster a "bug" and what a shot.

That snail pic is way to cool too!

Thanks for sharing


----------



## Sea dawg1978 (Sep 23, 2015)

Sorry didnt sink in what you meant by weekly challenge.. And of coarse i didnt read the rules... Lol wont happen again..


----------



## wvdawg (Sep 23, 2015)

It's okay - nobody is harmed and we enjoy the photos!  


Thanks for your continued contributions to the forum.


----------



## natureman (Sep 23, 2015)

small-01 by Natureman29, on Flickr


----------



## wvdawg (Sep 24, 2015)

Wow!  Sharp, colorful, brilliant capture!  Well done natureman!


----------



## Fishlipps Revisited (Sep 24, 2015)

my poor little contribution...LOL.....

i went looking for hummers...but, i had to settle for these...


----------



## wvdawg (Sep 24, 2015)

Hummer . . . Buzzer . . .  Looks good to me!  Nice one!


----------



## kc6bsm (Sep 24, 2015)

Some of the Honey Bees that have taken up residence inside the wall of one of our out buildings.


----------



## wvdawg (Sep 24, 2015)

Wonderful shot Rebecca!  Hope you guys can get some of the honey out of there.  Awesome capture!


----------



## Lee Woodie (Sep 27, 2015)

*My Bug*

saw this Brown marmorated stink bug today


----------



## wvdawg (Sep 27, 2015)

Awesome macro Lee -up close and personal - well executed shot!


----------

